# Theme Song Stuck in YOUR Head?



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

For over a week now, I've had the theme music from the movie "Hallowe'en" stuck in my head. After all these years ( This will be the 19th time that I've done a Haunt) I still get nervous, a little tense. 
Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sometimes get the Munsters theme stuck in my head... which is funny as there are no words so it's just "dum dum dudumdumDUMdumdum duh..."


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

You think that's bad. I was running "Sounds of the Season" on the TV yesterday and went to bed with the "Casper the Friendly Ghost" in my head.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

ALL the time !!! & some of the most corniest songs...... 
Like when your in Disneyland......."it's a small world...." ride


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got the theme from "Disney's Halloween Treat" stuck in my head cuz my kids have watched that one a couple times the past week or so.


----------



## raistlin_majere (Oct 17, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I've got the theme from "Disney's Halloween Treat" stuck in my head cuz my kids have watched that one a couple times the past week or so.


I love both of those shows and I am a grown man.


----------



## raistlin_majere (Oct 17, 2009)

*Yup*

I actually have the Friday the 13th: The Series theme stuck in my head this week.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Dark lord said:


> ......."it's a small world...."


I've had that one stuck in my head. You're right about the corniest songs.


----------

